# It’s so rewarding to help a friend



## Janderso (May 16, 2020)

My friend Joel is flipping a 1974 Ford F100.
He asked if I could weld and re thread a clutch pivot shaft that broke?
I told him it would be easier to grind off the weld, separate it from the fulcrum/pivot shaft and make a new one, weld it on etc.
This was a simple lathe, mill, band saw project.
It feels really good to help a friend in need.
The broken one is on the right.


----------



## tjb (May 16, 2020)

I agree wholeheartedly.  Good job, Jeff.

Regards


----------



## NCjeeper (May 16, 2020)

What are the details on the truck?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2020)

Nice work Jeff!
2 people feel good when you help someone


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (May 17, 2020)

and the look on people's faces when they say,  "you made that?"

Joe


----------



## Janderso (May 17, 2020)

Details?
Oh golly, I just saw a picture of it. Joel has a shop I dream of except he doesn’t have any machine tools. He does have a Rotary asymmetrical 9,000# lift With plenty of room
He pulls the cab off and goes through the chassis and power train then reassembles the truck.
It’s a 1975 F100 with a 3 speed with overdrive as I recall. I’m not sure which V 8.


----------

